# red cherry shrimp turning black



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

could be black spot disease, you should isolate effected shrimp, as it is contagious and is caused by a bacteria. This can occur from a substrate bed that needs more maintenance. You can also increase the o2 content to help. Some recommend adding salt, though I find small frequent water changes, and upping the maintenance of media and substrate to help


----------



## AshNeon93 (Jan 11, 2014)

What do you mean by substrate maintainance?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

if excess mulm or debris build up in your substrate, it needs deep vacuuming. If it is soil, it may n eed to be replaced if it has degraded.


----------



## AshNeon93 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh right I see, thanks I'll keep an eye on them anyway


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

It could also be that your shrimp carry the wild gene or mixed with other shrimp. The wild appear dark dirty brown and black. If they are active and healthy then just let them be and keep the tank clean. I like the look of the wilds so itll be a variety of the shrimp.


----------

